# The 60-Year-Old Scientific Screwup That Helped Covid Kill



## EasilyAmused (17 May 2021)

Ah shure Jaysus didn’t we know this all along...
Ventilation helps reduce respiratory illness 









						The 60-Year-Old Scientific Screwup That Helped Covid Kill
					

All pandemic long, scientists brawled over how the virus spreads. Droplets! No, aerosols! At the heart of the fight was a teensy error with huge consequences.




					www.wired.com


----------



## Purple (17 May 2021)

EasilyAmused said:


> Ah shure Jaysus didn’t we know this all along...
> Ventilation helps reduce respiratory illness
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, great story.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (17 May 2021)

MIT researchers say time spent indoors increases risk of Covid at 6 feet or 60 feet in new study challenging social distancing policies
					

The CDC and WHO guidelines fail to factor in the amount of time spent indoors, which increases the chance of transmission the longer people are inside.




					www.cnbc.com
				




I don't know if this has been peer reviewed but it's still seems how far the virus can travel in the air is not understood fully yet.


----------

